# burton freestyle



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

these have pretty good reviews. i have a sierrascope with ride beta mvmnt bindings, these would be pretty good to go with that setup right? i dont have the benefeit of trying boots on before i buy so i keep it cheap, im lookin at last years models for around $70. what DC, or ride boots would compare to these?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a pair of freestyles last year. They were nice, very comfortable, but just a little bulky, which is a problem with my size 14 foot. If your looking at ride boots the closest model would be the deuce, which I can vouch for, they are nice boots. I would actually recommend them over the freestyles. I've never ridden dc boots, but a few of my friends have and none of them had good experiences, just to let you know.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you very much, ill see if i can find those deuce boots on sale. are those better than solomon dialogue boots do ya think? those caught my eye too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

Never rode salomon boots, but I have heard good things. I know the rest of their products are pretty nice.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

alright i think ill probably go with either the dialogues or the deuces. are teh deuces warm? i forgot to ask. i have some 32 boa boots now and my toes got cold but they were pretty cheap boots. thanks a lot man.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

evogear had the deuces on sale this morning so i ordered em. i hope they are warm!


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought a pair and just tried them out tonight. They were warm and comfy, with no pressure points what so ever. My complaint is the bulk. I wear a 13 and had trouble strapping in. I got them for a steal so I'll use them this year and get something a little more svelte next season.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

are you talkin about the freestyles or the deuces? i got my deuces in tonight and they are pretty sweet. way better than my other boots. hopefully i can snag some of those sweet nike boots next year on clearance.


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, I was speaking about the Freestyles.

Glad you found a boot you like. I was kind of backed into a corner and wanted to get a boot. I initially had a pair of K2's boa's but I just couldn't get comfortable in a 12. Too much of a squeeze.


----------

